

C “Hello World” Written in Paint - kirkbackus
http://i.imgur.com/YCop0zA.webm

======
d4n3
This is kind of disappointing.. I thought it would actually compile or
something. Is it even possible with that BMP header?

Only writing some text as a bitmap isn't very impressive when the pixels are
stored directly as bytes by default.

~~~
larssorenson
It does not compile because of the header =\ I tried and even though it can be
forgiving of null characters, it definitely doesn't like the stray bytes.

------
eddieh
Why not link to the bmp? I'd like to inspect it myself.

~~~
iseyler
[http://f.cl.ly/items/442N071f051Y3q2l0F1Z/main.bmp](http://f.cl.ly/items/442N071f051Y3q2l0F1Z/main.bmp)

The colors look a bit off from the video but the text is in there correctly.

